# My Re-Worked Bach Minuet



## Captainnumber36

I stutter for a second in the middle of this, but I literally learned and recorded it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I re-recorded it:


----------



## SixFootScowl

You probably can still edit the first post and delete the video link.


----------



## Botschaft

Philip Glass approves.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Judging by your accommodation you seem to be living in reasonable affluent circumstances

why dont you buy a decent piano - Yamaha do a good upright for about £12K (UK price) but you could buy a better one that what you have for a fraction of that. In fact with that space you could get a small grand.


----------



## Phil loves classical

You mean Petzold's Minuet. In a piece simple as this, there isn't much to rework or interpret, unless you go further into changing and transforming it. It may be best to leave as is and focus on technique. The only change was leaving out a left hand chord or 2, but by leaving out the chord, the harmony implied has changed and doesn't resolve properly at one part. And the counterpoint in left hand is gone, which is the main feature of this piece. How bout that second part?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> You mean Petzold's Minuet. In a piece simple as this, there isn't much to rework or interpret, unless you go further into changing and transforming it. It may be best to leave as is and focus on technique. The only change was leaving out a left hand chord or 2, but by leaving out the chord, the harmony implied has changed and doesn't resolve properly at one part. And the counterpoint in left hand is gone, which is the main feature of this piece. How bout that second part?


I also added pedal to it...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> You mean Petzold's Minuet. In a piece simple as this, there isn't much to rework or interpret, unless you go further into changing and transforming it. It may be best to leave as is and focus on technique. The only change was leaving out a left hand chord or 2, but by leaving out the chord, the harmony implied has changed and doesn't resolve properly at one part. And the counterpoint in left hand is gone, which is the main feature of this piece. How bout that second part?


I'd say I've transformed it if I've removed basic harmonic elements and taken out the main feature of the piece. I didn't feel like learning the second half of the piece!

haha


----------



## janxharris

Captainnumber36 said:


> I re-recorded it:


I don't think there is anything wrong with the piano CN36. It's a little out of tune and you've recorded in mono; stereo would give more space to the sound of course.


----------



## Xisten267

I apologize if I'm wrong, but isn't this thread supposed to be on the _Beginners_ section of the site?


----------



## Captainnumber36

janxharris said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the piano CN36. It's a little out of tune and you've recorded in mono; stereo would give more space to the sound of course.


I really know very little about recording techniques. I do the best I can. Some of the action on some of the keys are a little off in their response..and as you mentioned, it's a bit out of tune.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Allerius said:


> I apologize if I'm wrong, but isn't this thread supposed to be on the _Beginners_ section of the site?


Probably. It is a beginners piece, but I think I'm advanced in my expression abilities.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Allerius said:


> I apologize if I'm wrong, but isn't this thread supposed to be on the _Beginners_ section of the site?


people who record themselves playing put their efforts here:

https://www.talkclassical.com/instrument-and-technique/

The Op has inspired me - I have a vid of me playing chopsticks - I'll post it later on.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Captainnumber36 said:


> Probably. It is a beginners piece, but I think I'm advanced in my expression abilities.


Well, anyone can be advanced in expression abilities, a beginner could expressively play Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star with an awful tone, but it would still be "expressive." I agree with Phil that I'm not too sure about the changes you made to it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikov6 said:


> Well, anyone can be advanced in expression abilities, a beginner could expressively play Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star with an awful tone, but it would still be "expressive." I agree with Phil that I'm not too sure about the changes you made to it.


I don't think ability to express deeply and individualistically is an easy task. I should learn Twinkle Twinkle, and Mary had A Little Lamb!


----------



## Captainnumber36

stomanek said:


> people who record themselves playing put their efforts here:
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/instrument-and-technique/
> 
> The Op has inspired me - I have a vid of me playing chopsticks - I'll post it later on.


lol, I do love your attempts at subtle stabs!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't think ability to express deeply and individualistically is an easy task. I should learn Twinkle Twinkle, and Mary had A Little Lamb!


Maybe, but it's such a subjective thing anyways that while you may think you are being expressive to others you aren't. I guess in a way it is hard to really nail, to make everyone realize the emotional depth. But in terms of just being expressive, that's part of human nature anyways, I don't think it's very hard.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Tchaikov6 said:


> Well, anyone can be advanced in expression abilities, a beginner could expressively play Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star with an awful tone, but it would still be "expressive." I agree with Phil that I'm not too sure about the changes you made to it.


With respect to the OP - asking the opinions of forum members is probably not the way forward if he has any serious ambitions about being an artist. If he believes he has advanced expressive abilities he should enter a piano competition and face adjudication from ruthless critics who will give an honest opinion. It serves little purpose to have well meaning forum members here saying well done that was super. It's pointless.

I have nothing against hobbyist musicians who teach themselves etc. But I think this thread belongs in instrumental section for performers.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikov6 said:


> Maybe, but it's such a subjective thing anyways that while you may think you are being expressive to others you aren't. I guess in a way it is hard to really nail, to make everyone realize the emotional depth. But in terms of just being expressive, that's part of human nature anyways, I don't think it's very hard.


Gould was good at expressing himself within the structure of pieces. He knew who he was and what he stood for, while anyone playing an instrument is being expressive, many are not truly expressing themselves very deeply within it, b/c most ppl do not know who they are.

Most concert performers rely on the dynamics of the piece to express what is written, rather than take Gould's route of completely re-envisioning a piece and making it his/her own.


----------



## Captainnumber36

stomanek said:


> With respect to the OP - asking the opinions of forum members is probably not the way forward if he has any serious ambitions about being an artist. If he believes he has advanced expressive abilities he should enter a piano competition and face adjudication from ruthless critics who will give an honest opinion. It serves little purpose to have well meaning forum members here saying well done that was super. It's pointless.
> 
> I have nothing against hobbyist musicians who teach themselves etc. But I think this thread belongs in instrumental section for performers.


Like Gould, I'm not big on competitions. I'm not against them and have my thoughts on how they should be conducted, but I feel no need to have my playing "authorized" by the "scene".

I did win first place in a concerto competition back when I was taking lessons, for whatever that is worth. It was a slow movement as well. The reward was playing on TV, the movement, with a string quartet.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Captainnumber36 said:


> *Like Gould,* I'm not big on competitions. I'm not against them and have my thoughts on how they should be conducted, but I feel no need to have my playing "authorized" by the "scene".
> 
> I did win first place in a concerto competition back when I was taking lessons, for whatever that is worth. It was a slow movement as well. The reward was playing on TV, the movement, with a string quartet.


OK - well good luck to you.

Bear in mind Gould had all his conservatory exams passed by age 12 - was playing piano concertos with orchestras behind him at 13. he was such an exceptional talent there was no need to take part in piano comps.


----------



## Dimace

You must know that this isn't an exercise of Hanon, but a music piece written from the composer to please his audience. Instead to make various movements with your hands and your body, try to SING the music. (not lout, of course) So, hopefully, you'll improve your phrases wich, at the moment, are not very good. This *TA * Tararata*TA* is not to be heard so much. Keep the rhythm in your head or spell it voiceless. *For a first attempt, well done.*


----------



## Pino

Dimace said:


> You must know that this isn't an exercise of Hanon, but a music piece written from the composer to please his audience. Instead to make various movements with your hands and your body, try to SING the music. (not lout, of course) So, hopefully, you'll improve your phrases wich, at the moment, are not very good. This *TA * Tararata*TA* is not to be heard so much. Keep the rhythm in your head or spell it voiceless. *For a first attempt, well done.*


Could you elaborate, I'm not exactly sure what you are advising.


----------



## jdec

Captainnumber36 said:


> It is a beginners piece, but I think I'm advanced in my expression abilities.


I can tell. Facial expression at 0:05" attests that.


----------



## PlaySalieri

jdec said:


> I can tell. Facial expression at 0:05" attests that.


It never fails to make me laugh when I see a little young chinese virtuoso pianists playing Beethoven or Liszt on youtube - with all those profound facial expressions of pain and longing it must be the touch of a master and make no mistake.


----------



## Pino

I did Twinkle and Mary:


----------



## eugeneonagain

The 'Bach' minuet is by Christian Petzold.

It needs no pedal (notes in the left hand can be easily held if/when required), should be played quite briskly and goes well with its Dm companion minuet.

I think it sounds better played on a pipe organ or a harpsichord. Give it a whirl.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Pino said:


> I did Twinkle and Mary:


which pub did you buy that piano from?


----------



## Pino

stomanek said:


> which pub did you buy that piano from?


It's a baldwin good sir...bought it at a piano shop when i was a kid, it's old!


----------



## Pino

eugeneonagain said:


> The 'Bach' minuet is by Christian Petzold.
> 
> It needs no pedal (notes in the left hand can be easily held if/when required), should be played quite briskly and goes well with its Dm companion minuet.
> 
> I think it sounds better played on a pipe organ or a harpsichord. Give it a whirl.


Cool, thanks for the .02. I really didn't think I'd make anyone around here happy with this version, haha!


----------



## jdec

Pino said:


> I did Twinkle and Mary:


Nice.
Could you re-work Chopin's Etude Op.10 No.5 for me now? it's very short, just about 1:40".
:tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri

Pino said:


> It's a baldwin good sir...bought it at a piano shop when i was a kid, it's old!


Unlike violins - pianos do not get better with age - they get worse.

buy a new instrument if you can.


----------



## Pino

stomanek said:


> Unlike violins - pianos do not get better with age - they get worse.
> 
> buy a new instrument if you can.


Thanks for letting me know that! I so desire to perform with my childhood piano though, get it referbished and such. Maybe a new keyboard.


----------



## Pino

jdec said:


> Nice.
> Could you re-work Chopin's Etude Op.10 No.5 for me now? it's very short, just about 1:40".
> :tiphat:


I'll take a listen!!!!!


----------



## Pino

jdec said:


> Nice.
> Could you re-work Chopin's Etude Op.10 No.5 for me now? it's very short, just about 1:40".
> :tiphat:


I may be able to do this one completely by ear! But it would take a lil more effort.


----------



## Pino

I'd cut out a ton of the notes, and slow it down drastically.


----------



## jdec

I can imagine. Take your time.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pino said:


> I did Twinkle and Mary:


That was hilarious video. I liked the camera interaction


----------



## jdec

Removed (bad joke).


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd say I've transformed it if I've removed basic harmonic elements and taken out the main feature of the piece. I didn't feel like learning the second half of the piece!
> 
> haha


By transforming I mean something like these:

https://www.classicfm.com/composers/mozart/mozart-rondo-alla-turca-jazz/

https://www.andersonroe.com/s-rondo-alla-turca-five-pianos/


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> By transforming I mean something like these:
> 
> https://www.classicfm.com/composers/mozart/mozart-rondo-alla-turca-jazz/
> 
> https://www.andersonroe.com/s-rondo-alla-turca-five-pianos/


I didn't like either of those.


----------



## beetzart

This thread is in the wrong forum, surely?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Phil loves classical said:


> By transforming I mean something like these:
> 
> https://www.classicfm.com/composers/mozart/mozart-rondo-alla-turca-jazz/
> 
> https://www.andersonroe.com/s-rondo-alla-turca-five-pianos/


I hated the ones in the first link, but point is to transform further to something clearly different but still recognizable.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Lmao why is this in Today's Composers?


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Lmao why is this in Today's Composers?


It started in the main forum, then the mods moved it here. Probably b/c I really re-wrote the work.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> It started in the main forum, then the mods moved it here. Probably b/c I really re-wrote the work.


Rewrote or just omitted some parts.  Seriously, I think there is very limited number of things that can be done with the material. It is conservative, and can't be contemporarized IMO. Ever hear the Toy's version (Lover's Concerto) back in the 60's? That was quite clever.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

If I can be honest, you didn't really "rewrite" anything. To have rewritten it or arranged it, there would have to have been actual writing done. Really, it's just the piece played wrong.


----------



## jdec

Captainnumber36 said:


> It started in the main forum, then the mods moved it here. *Probably b/c I really re-wrote the work*.


Honestly I cannot tell if you are serious or just joking. No offence, but you just omitted parts and added pedal, easy as pie


----------



## Phil loves classical

I played around this morning, and reworked Petzold's Minuet.


----------



## Captainnumber36

jdec said:


> Honestly I cannot tell if you are serious or just joking. No offence, but you just omitted parts and added pedal, easy as pie


Maybe so maybe not!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I played around this morning, and reworked Petzold's Minuet.


it's ok. i didn't love it, too fancy for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> If I can be honest, you didn't really "rewrite" anything. To have rewritten it or arranged it, there would have to have been actual writing done. Really, it's just the piece played wrong.


Or played more to my stylings, at least to give me some credit?


----------



## Tchaikov6

Captainnumber36 said:


> Or played more to my stylings, at least to give me some credit?


Credit for getting rid of a couple notes and mucking it up with pedal?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikov6 said:


> Credit for getting rid of a couple notes and mucking it up with pedal?


But I like it better that way...


----------

